

Life, simplified - thibaut_barrere
http://www.awful-drawings.com/post/1086207904/life

======
thibaut_barrere
A drawing by my brother that I keep an eye on when things get complicated. It
makes me laugh and help me move on, maybe you'll appreciate it too while
working on your stuff.

~~~
intended
Heh heh. thanks for sharing.

